# Sourcing Peanuts for Boiling



## rabbithutch (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone have a source (preferably in Texas) where one can purchase fresh dug, green peanuts (goobers, penders or whatever you call 'em) for boiling?  I found some sources on Amazon but a 25# bag cost 50 bucks plus shipping.  I want to make a good sized batch of boiled peanuts.

I'm a central NC native who now lives in central TX, but I well remember buying and stuffing my face with boiled peanuts from roadside stands in eastern NC and SC.  Isn't harvesting going on - or about to start  -  for peanuts about now?

much obliged for any help on finding 'em.

rh


----------



## eman (Jun 18, 2015)

The season for green peanuts is over for now . Check with any fruit / vegetable stand to see if they get them in season. i'm in La. and pay $1.49 lb at the mkt when i buy a sack


----------



## ak1 (Jun 18, 2015)

I had boiled peanuts once.  Didn't understand the appeal, they tasted like warm beans. But, I was glad to have the experience. It was 1997 and we we're heading to St Pete's for vacation. After seeing a few roadside stands, I had to stop. I nailed the brakes so hard my brother almost rearended me. WTF says he.  I'm gettin' some boiled peanuts. Gotta try 'em, says me.  I love finding stuff like this on road trips, it makes the whole trip worthwhile.


----------



## eman (Jun 19, 2015)

I boil them w/ salt and crab boil , they pick up the seasoning well.

 freeze in qt bags for year round enjoyment


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 22, 2015)

eman said:


> The season for green peanuts is over for now . Check with any fruit / vegetable stand to see if they get them in season. i'm in La. and pay $1.49 lb at the mkt when i buy a sack



So, is that it for the year or will there be another crop in the Fall?

Did a bit of internet searching and found that harvesting is done in the Fall.  I suspect that producers further South harvest earliest and those furthest North the latest; but it seems to depend a great deal on local conditions.

West Texas seems to be a fairly large production area as is Oklahoma.  I am trying to contact the peanut growers association out of Lubbock to find out when the harvest is likely to be and to find out if any are shipped in bulk closer to my in central Texas.


----------



## eman (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't know what i was thinking> i guess about crawfish being gone. peanuts are just coming into season. I apologize for the error.


----------



## eman (Aug 22, 2015)

Peanuts are coming in now . The normal size ones are running $1.99 lb. The big goobers out of Mississippi have not hit the stores yet.


----------

